# My message to E* - L2.76 works OK, now leave my 921 alone!



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

My 921 received L2.76 software recently. After cycling the power my program guide was the full 9 days. AND I can now record 2 shows at the same time. I couldn't in prior releases.

E*, if you are reading this, please leave the 921 software in my receiver alone now that it performs the basic functions OK. I really don't want the risk of your UNTESTED NEW SOFTWARE which might take away basic functionality for weeks at a time!

We have a national "Do not call" list. How about if I give E* my 921 receiver ID number and have it placed on the "Do not foul up" list !


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Oh YES YES YES!!!!! I was good at 2.74. E*, you've done a great job convincing me that the 921 is a POS. I get it. Now leave me alone. My guide seems to work now. Please don't risk introducing new problems.

921blues


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

L2.76 loaded, but for me I paid a dear price. I lost a drive FULL of recordings.
L2.75 was a little buggy but managable. I had recordings survive previous upgrades. What happend with 276? It was windy when the download completed, there was no signal present when I tried to view programs. I got a light blue screen of death (crashed HD) but the drive was OK. I just needed to reaim my dish. I lost all recorded programs as well as all preferences and OTA scanned stations.

They need to make these downloads optional. Stop forcing the downloads when conditions are not favorable. The chances for a bad download during adverse weather increase when the downloads happen automatically.

I want to be there to supervise the download!


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Michael P said:


> ... They need to make these downloads optional. Stop forcing the downloads when conditions are not favorable. The chances for a bad download during adverse weather increase when the downloads happen automatically.
> 
> I want to be there to supervise the download!


This is similar to what happened to my first 921 while it tried to download L2.74 a few weeks ago. (We had really bad weather here in Northern California). After a few days of unsuccessfully trying to download L2.74, the software in my 921 eventually became corrupt. I had to send it back to E* for a replacement.

I really wish there was a 921 menu option to let me give the approval that its OK to download.

Can you imagine the backlash there would be if Microsoft force-fed our Windows PC's with Service Packs and updates whenever we connected to the internet! Even Microsoft gives us a choice, why doesn't E* !


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

They used to give us a choice, at least I did with my old model 4000 IRD's.

I hope someone from E* technical support reads this theread and corrects this situation. At least with the 4000 I never lost recordings (since it did not record). They are charging us nearly $6 a month for this not-ready-for-prime-time DVR function. They really ought to give us refunds of the DVR fee whenever a download zaps our recordings.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, I also remember that feature on my old 4000 (now collecting dust in the garage). So we know that they could make updates optional if they wanted to. I think they force-feed our receivers as part of their continuing battle with the pirate low-lifes. If pirates discovered a software flaw that they could exploit, and then lock out future software updates, they could continue indefinitely. So we probably have pirates to thank for this.  

But E* shouldn't force updates on their paying customers, sometimes at the worst possible time. If they insist on this then they should at least make the update mechanism fail-safe.


----------

